# FreeBSD 8.2 won't boot under Sparc SunBlade 1000



## sparkyk (Jul 24, 2011)

Good morning to all!!

I've tried and tried to get the FreeBSD copy I got to intall on my SunBlade 1000 but it won't even detect the boot code from the DVD Iso and yes, I burned it correctly.

Does anyone have an idea why it won't boot?? Is there some special something to put in when I type "boot cdrom"?

Help!!

SparkyK


----------



## tingo (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you using the correct version (architecture) of the image?
Is should be named FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-sparc64-*.iso or something like that.


----------



## sparkyk (Jul 27, 2011)

*Hi, Tingo*

Yes, it does say FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-sparc64-dvd1.iso and I double checked it twice!!

I guess I'll try to re-burn it again and see if will work this time.

Sparky - Cross your fingers and mine!!


----------



## sossego (Jul 27, 2011)

Try using the 9.0 CD image installer available from http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn instead of the 8.2 DVD image. I have a SunBlade 1000 with 2 750MHz UltraSPARC III CPUs running FreeBSD 9.0 with a rebuilt kernel.


----------



## tingo (Aug 21, 2011)

FWIW, today I installed FreeBSD 8.2-release on my Blade 1000 from the disc1 CD image. I used [CMD="ok"]boot cdrom[/CMD] from the OBP, and installed with sysinstall. Everything worked as it should - it was totally uneventful. 
@sparkyk: perhaps you could try the CD image (disc1) instead of the DVD image?


----------

